

Twitter Bootstrap Expo - azizali
http://expo.getbootstrap.com

======
sgdesign
Serious question: what do these sites get from using Bootstrap? I can't see
any of Bootstrap's UI elements in use, so is it the grid?

If so, I think something like Susy
([http://susy.oddbird.net](http://susy.oddbird.net)) is far superior. It's
more powerful, and also won't pollute your markup with classes like "col-
md-6".

~~~
hiphopyo
I don't see why people need to use Bootstrap at all. What's wrong with
starting from scratch? Sure, Bootstrap has a lot of best practices you can
copy / paste, but so do tons of other boilerplate projects on GitHub.

I also don't see why people need to use grids. Grids are meant for graphic
design (ie.
[http://subtraction.com/pics/0703/grids_are_good.pdf](http://subtraction.com/pics/0703/grids_are_good.pdf))
and architecture, not CSS. What's wrong with margins, paddings and media
queries?

~~~
sgdesign
Not completely sure if that was serious or sarcastic, but in case that was a
real question: The main reason for using a grid is to make sure elements on
your page stay aligned vertically and equally distributed horizontally.

If you use separate margins and paddings for each element, there's a bigger
risk that you'll mess up and introduce irregularities in the layout.

Of course, maybe you _don 't_ want elements to be aligned on your page. In
that case, yes, you might not need a grid.

~~~
hiphopyo
Can't you just put those elements in a <div> and manipulate that instead?

~~~
sgdesign
I'm not sure what you think CSS grids are, but you should probably read up a
little more on them…

~~~
hiphopyo
I take it they're preconfigured divs that clutter up your code and that are
trying to solve a problem that doesn't really exist given the basic nature of
CSS.

If you absolutely need a grid, what about
[http://hashgrid.com/](http://hashgrid.com/)?

~~~
hiphopyo
Could you explain the downvote?

~~~
Kudos
I didn't downvote, but your tone is all wrong. You sound like a know it all,
while also not making a strong argument against grids.

~~~
hiphopyo
I'll take that with a grain of salt. For stronger arguments, see my other
posts.

~~~
Kudos
I read all of your posts, you come off as an asshole in many of them,
particularly:

> So basically it's for people not too familiar with HTML and CSS? Ie. like a
> WordPress theme?

~~~
hiphopyo
I think you misread. I was not being sarcastic, just trying to understand why
Bootstrap is so popular.

------
kartikkumar
I'm building a MVP at the moment and whilst I have a basic understanding of
HTML and CSS, I am looking towards Bootstrap to get things going. We started
with a simple LaunchRock landing page [1], but now we want to hook the site up
to MailChimp, do a bit of A/B testing and also start building elements of our
platform using RoR.

I don't want to deal with the nightmare of using Wordpress as the front-end
for this, so Bootstrap seems like a lean way of going about this.

Forgive me if I'm asking a completely n00b front-end question. If you ask me
why Bootstrap, it's basically because of its popularity, and how easy I've
found it to set something up in a few minutes. I know Foundation is pretty
powerful too, but since I've already started with Bootstrap, I figure I don't
have a real reason to pivot to something else at the moment. Any reason I
shouldn't be considering Bootstrap? Any pitfalls I'm unaware of?

[1] www.launchrock.com

~~~
akx
The only real pitfall re Bootstrap in my opinion is that Bootstrap sites
(especially Bootstrap 2) tend to look, well, bootstrap-y if you don't
customize things.

If you want to pay a few bucks instead of customizing things yourself, check
out Wrapbootstrap and/or Bootswatch.

------
anonymouz
So, I move my mouse pointer over one of the example images, and it goes...
blank? That's just terrible UX.

~~~
Kudos
It's not meant to do that, it's meant to go slightly transparent. Perhaps
you're encountering a bug?

~~~
mmccaff
Funny, after visiting the site I went straight to the comments to see if
anyone else had the same feedback. It goes slightly transparent (not blank)
but the standard hand/cursor pointer would be enough to let me know that the
image is clickable, and the icon-forward does even more.

I suppose I might leave my mouse pointer hanging out in the middle of the
screen a lot, but my intention was just to scroll through the site and look at
the large pictures. Unfortunately, whatever is front and center (the one I
want to look at) goes jarringly faded because my mouse is usually
unintentionally hovering it. I could live with a more subtle opacity: 0.90. :)

That said, nice site. For something similar, if you have not seen it, you
might be interested in builtwithbootstrap.com.

------
susi22
I wish there was a website which collects decent looking websites which are
under the Creative Commons License.

~~~
baby
you can always copy what you like and change it a little. Art is simulacrum.

